# 1969 Tecumseh 10 Hp burning oil with good compression



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

This may be a stupid question but why is this motor burning oil when the compression is 110 psi? It is constantly blowing white smoke and I have to add oil all the time. No oil is leaking out onto my garage floor when I store it.


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

This motor is also hard to start. I have a new carb and new ignition unit on this motor.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

have you checked the breather?, while its running, look into the carb from where the breather hooks up to and watch it for spewing oil into the carb.


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

I will check to see if oil is getting into the carb. If it is this, what is the cause?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

breather is bad and needs to be replaced


----------

